# Electronic gram scale recommended



## Mofatguy (Apr 17, 2019)

Hey all,
My scale I've been using is getting funky on readings.
What would be a good scale to buy that weighs in 0.10grams for makin bacon?
Looking for affordable ones that you personally use. I see plenty on the internet but want one that has been used by someone instead of taking a shot in the dark.
Thanks


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 17, 2019)

This is the one I use.


----------



## dog1234 (Apr 17, 2019)

I have used this one for five years now, I use it to measure seasoning for sausage, jerky, and my meats when mixing them. Works good......

https://www.amazon.com/d/Digital-Kitchen-Scales/Taylor-Precision-Products-Digital-Scale/B00BDS2X2G


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 17, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> This is the one I use.


I use this one too , just bought it . I have a bigger one as well , but I need both .
The one Farmer linked works great for what you want to do .


Edit , I use the one like Dave posted in post 5 . Skyroku .


----------



## daveomak (Apr 18, 2019)

for 2+ years..  It replaced my 0-500 gram scale, for accuracy...
.......... My Scale


----------



## ponzLL (May 9, 2019)

My son is a type 1 diabetic so our scales get a lot of use. Got sick of replacing those little flat ones over and over so I got this big guy with the plug (sold separately). It's a beast, it holds like 20 or 25 pounds and it's dead accurate and super quick. Bought it over a year ago now and has no issues. lifetime warranty too if I remember. I use it to weigh entire batches of chili and stuff so I can portion to count carbs and calories. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VEKX35Y/


----------



## johnmeyer (May 9, 2019)

I have the same one as what PC Farmer linked to:

American Weigh Scale AWS-100 Digital Pocket Scale, 100g X 0.01g Resolution

I am blown away by how accurate it is. I still have some gram weight from a 1950s turntable stylus calibration kit. This scale nails the weight down to the last hundredth of a gram on all four of the weights.

In addition to kitchen duties, I use it to precisely weigh out two-part epoxy glues. I use the lid from an orange juice frozen concentrate can (or a lid from any other can). I "tare" out the weight of the lid and lay down a bead of glue from the first tube. I write that down, press the "tare" button to zero out the weight again, and then lay down the second bead of glue until I get the same reading. 

I love this scale.


----------

